

This Slide Shows Why HealthCare.gov Wouldn't Work At Launch - vinhboy
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2013/11/19/246132770/this-slide-shows-why-healthcare-gov-wouldnt-work-at-launch

======
rwhitman
Kind of reminds me of something discussed on HN a long time ago "Why The Vasa
Sank" :
[http://faculty.up.edu/lulay/failure/vasacasestudy.pdf](http://faculty.up.edu/lulay/failure/vasacasestudy.pdf)

There was a good discussion on HN about it at the time, particularly about the
book "Challenger Launch Decision":
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3413706](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3413706)

Really interesting to watch a software project of this magnitude fail for the
same reasons as documented in these historical disasters.

